# mainboard postecode oder pipcode ?



## Bruderjones (20. Oktober 2005)

Also da ich bei google einfach nichts finden konnte melde ich mich mal hier:
hat mir einer ein tip wo ich die postcodes für motherboards finden kann ?
Hat da jeder hersteller seine eigenen Töne oder sind die alle gelich ?

Also ich suche die postcodes für ein Elitegroup K7VZA
und das geräusch sind vier lange piper.

Gurß Jones 
Würde mich sehr über Antworten freun

PS: Ich habe schon alles abgesteck und nur ram und Grafikkarte dran gelassen 
und dann auch verschiede Ram in verschieden slots gecheckt, sowie eine andere Grafikkarte.
Aber immer das gleiche der rechner geht an er pipt und geht dann wieder aus.


----------



## chmee (20. Oktober 2005)

Wäre noch interessant, was für ein Bios drinsteckt, dann könnte man besser suchen..
Steht auch im Handbuch/auf der ECS Seite.

mfg chmee

Ansonsten: http://bioscentral.com/


----------



## Bruderjones (20. Oktober 2005)

Danke für die Antwort, habe auf der Website shcon im handbuch geschaut, da habe ich keine beep codes gefunden.

Habe ein <b>phoenix Bios </b>

auf deiner Seite habe ich auch beep codes gefunden für das bios. (http://bioscentral.com/beepcodes/phoenixbeep.htm)
Aber ich habe kein code gefunden der passt.
Denn ich höre vier mal den gleichen soud immer mit einer kleinen pause dazwischen,
(was ich eigentlich dachte auch noch ein ton zu sein ist wohl eine pause nach breschreibung auf der webiste von dir.)
Der Code demnach wie ich das system verstehe 1-1-1-1 das gibt es aber nicht

hast du vielleicht nohc eine Idee ?

Gruß jones


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!



			
				BIOS Kompendium  hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Award und Phoenix habe seit ihrem Zusammenschluss und seit der Version 6.0 als Phoenix-Award BIOS die gleichen Fehlersignale.
> 
> *4x lang*
> Wenn ein thermogeregelter Prozessorlüfter verbaut wurde. kurzfristig einen ungeregelten
> anzustecken, den Rechner zu starten und im Bios die Funktion für die Lüfterüberwachung abzuschalten. Eventuell nur bei ECS K7VZA


Quelle: Das gute alte BIOS Kompendium.

Alter Lüfter? Dann gibt er wohl bald den Geist auf.
Neuer Lüfter? Dann ist wahrscheinlich die Mindestdrehzahl zu niedrig.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Bruderjones (21. Oktober 2005)

Danke für deine Antowrt, das mit dem Lüfter habe ich mir das auch schon überlegt, 
das komisch ist nur, dass er nicht sebst geregerlt ist und er auch ohne Problemme
auf dem board lief bevor ich das board 3 Monate nicht mehr benutzt habe, aber
vieleicht hatte ich damals das im bios die lüfter steruerung deaktiviert und jetzt nach dem COMOS clear ist es wieder drin. Und er ist auch erst 1 Jahr alt aber dreht recht langsam weil 
er ralativ groß ist.  

Aber ich kann ja das bios einfach  umgenen (wenn ich den lüfter nicht tauschen will) ich schließ den lüfter an den zweiten stecker und schließe einen anderen lüfter an den  ersten.

Danke noch mal 
und dann werde ich mich mal nach einem erstz Lüfter umsehen.


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Oktober 2005)

Auch wenn der Lüfter nicht thermogeregelt ist kann er zu langsam drehen.
Der Stecker hat ja mit sicherheit 3 Kabel, das gelbe Kabel ist das "Tachosignal".
Nun werden Lüfer aber ja auch älter und dabei sinkt die Drehzahl.
Wenn dein Lüfter ohnehin schon langsam dreht, könnten 100 U/Min weniger schon ausreichen dass das Bios registriert "Lüfter zu langsam".
Daher würde ich mir bei einem AMD Board überlegen ob Du diese Funktion per Bios oder umstecken der Lüfter umgehst.
Denn dann währe es für die CPU bei einem Overhead im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes tödlich.
Ein Pentium Board hingegen würde einfach abschalten (würde ich mich aber auch nicht unbedingt drauf verlassen).


----------



## Bruderjones (27. Oktober 2005)

Der Lüfter war es wohl leider nicht, habe mir einen neuen
besorgt und das gleiche spiel wie immer.
Rechner geht an 4 peeper und dann wieder aus.
Das einige was ich jetzt noch nicht gewechselt habe isd das Board und die CPU
schnief gibt es sonst keine Hoffnung mehr   
Danke für eure Antworten und 
wenn jemand noch eine Idee hat würde ich mich freun   

Gruß Jones


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Oktober 2005)

Hmm, merkwürdig.


			
				Bruderjones hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Ich habe schon alles abgesteck und nur ram und Grafikkarte dran gelassen
> und dann auch verschiede Ram in verschieden slots gecheckt, sowie eine andere Grafikkarte.


Die Laufwerke hast Du auch abgeklemmt gehabt?
Also sowohl vom IDE Kontroller als auch vom Netzteil.

Ich glaube zwar nicht dass es was bringen würde, aber Du kannst das BIOS ja mal resetten.
Dazu musst Du das Netzteil vom Board trennen und danach den Jumper "JP1" umstecken, der sitzt links unten in der nähe vom RAM.
Ein Augenblick warten, dann den Jumper wieder umstecken und das Netzteil am Board anschliessen.

Tja, und dann den PC anschalten und hoffen dass es doch was gebracht hat.

Wenn nicht, dann solltest Du dir mal jemanden suchen der es sich vor Ort ansehen kann, bzw. Du bringst das Ding zum Händler deines Vertrauens.
Per Ferndiagnose ist sowas halt immer etwas schlecht.


----------



## Bruderjones (28. Oktober 2005)

ja ich habe die festplatte und laufwerk auch schon weg gelasssen.
Und das mit dem jumper habe ich auch schon gmeacht (cmos clear).
habe mal bei KM gerfagrt, wenn nicht viel los ist haben die gesagt kann
ich mal das board vorbei bringen.
Also dann noch mal danke für eure Hilfe 


Gruß Jones


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Oktober 2005)

Nur das Board?
Ich denke es wäher sinnvoller den ganzen PC hin zu bringen (ohne Monitor/Maus/Tastatur), denn schliesslich ist die Fehlerquelle ja unbekannt.

Und denke beim Transport daran, dass Du ihn ohne grosse Erschütterungen und liegend transportieren solltest.
Denn er hat ja sicherlich ein grossen CPU Lüfter/Kühlkörper..... und der könnte sonst ggf. abreissen.
Am besten auf die Rückbank legen, dort liegt er weicher als im Kofferraum.


----------

